# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Anabolen en zwangerschap

## nikita

ik heb een vraag : mijn vriend en ik hebben besloten kinderen te willen , maar hij gebruikt anabolen kan dit kwaad ?

----------


## Gast100

nee joh tuurlijk niet wat denk je zelf jo haha kom op man

----------


## Wendy

Zo gek is het niet dat je denkt of anabolen invloed hebben op het zwanger worden. Ik zou het ook niet zeker weten, maar het kan toch productie van het zaad aantasten? Als je een arts hebt die je vertrouwt, kun je misschien het bij hem/haar vragen. Lukt het zwanger worden al of ben je nog bezig om zwanger te worden?

Groetjes Wendy

----------


## Pientje

Zou je uberhaupt risico's willen nemen?

Misschien moet je vriend maar gewoon stoppen als hij pappa wil worden. Een beetje verantwoordelijkheid tonen.

----------


## Wendy

Ik lees net het artikel over negatieve effecten van anabolen. Daarin staat dat een man onvruchtbaar kan worden. Dus bij deze heb je je antwoord. Als je wel zwanger bent geworden, denk dan wel goed na dat onder invloed van anabolen je vriend agressief kan worden. Als hij stopt, gaat de agressie niet over. Dus denk goed na of je dan wel samen kinderen wilt hebben.

----------


## Wendy

Hoi Nikita,

Hoe is het nu met zwanger worden?

----------

